# من يفيدني بمعلومات عن surface finishing و العوامل المؤثرة عليها ..



## IE 4 EVER (9 مارس 2007)

من يفيدني بمعلومات عن surface finishing و العوامل المؤثرة عليها مقال أو موقع أو أي مصدر للمعلومات عن الموضوع ..

في انتظار الرد . . .


----------



## صناعي1 (12 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
يعد surface finish من العوامل المهمة في كثير من التطبيقات و خصوصا في الاجزاء المتحركة و التي يكون فيها احتكاك. او في الحالات التي يكون فيها اهمية لنعومة السطح. 
من الامور التي تؤثر على نعومة السطح هي: العملية الانتاجية، ظروف التصنيع (مثل السرعة، استخدام سوائل التبريد، عمق القطع) نوع المادة نفسها.
و يتم قياس نعومة السطح باستخدام اجهزة دقيقة و من ابرز المقاييس هي Ra (Roughness Average) و هي قيمة تحتسب من خلال رسم Profile للسطح و عادة يعطي الجهاز هذه القيمة بشكل مباشر.

يؤثر surface finishing على البلى (wear) في السطح. و غالبا ما يكون هناك قيم معينة لـ Ra لكل عملية تصنيع حيث تعطي عمليات تشكيل المعادن نعومة افضل من عمليات القطع بشكل عام.
و يوجد عمليات خاصة للحصول على نعومة فائقة مثل lapping and honeying


----------



## IE 4 EVER (12 مارس 2007)

صناعي1 جزاك الله خير و وفقك لخيري الدنيا و الآخرة ..


----------



## صناعي1 (26 مارس 2007)

و هذه معلومات ان شاء تكون شاملة و مفيدة لكن باللغة الانجليزية هذه المرة


----------

